# How do I control forehead blemishes?



## cassandra12 (Dec 7, 2011)

My forehead breaks out and I don't know why because I wash up pretty well and put on sunscreen to prevent the blemishes from permanently tanning any scars , but I don't know what to do to stop them. I'm 25 years old and shouldn't still have such a big problem with this. I have been using birth control even though I'm not into men but it doesn't seem to be working.

I was told that dairy products could be the culprit but I don't see why if so many women have dairy but don't have acne like I do.

Is it weird if it's only on my forehead? that should suggest hormones right? I don't have bangs. I change pillow cases daily (which is really annoying), I wash with hot water to stimulate the pores using neutrogena.

Its not real bad acne but enough to feel a bit depressed.

Any advice?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 7, 2011)

do you use an acne cream of any kind?


----------



## Firefox7275 (Dec 7, 2011)

Acne is an inflammatory condition, hormones often play a role by mediating inflammation. Dairy may contribute to acne for a small number of people who have an allergy or intolerance. Does your diet consistently meet or exceed all your government's recommendations for healthy eating? Which Neutrogena cleanser, does it contain sulphate surfactants and does your shampoo? Which type of sunscreen, physical or chemical? Are exfoliating or using acne fighting/ oil control products?


----------



## Candace Hassell (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm 30 and still suffering from acne but I realized that the Biotin vitamin I was taking was literally changing the look, feel and texture of my skin and breaking me out like CRAZY! Especially on my chin. I've heard that Bliss: Steep Cleaning Mask works wonders on the type of acne you're talking about. It's found at Sephora and it's pricey...$54, which literally makes me cringe so not sure I'm going to try it out. Maybe Proactiv? I'm going to try Proactiv again to see if their new formula has changed and will actually work again on my skin. Good luck!


----------



## GirlCorey (Dec 7, 2011)

If you use hairspray make sure that you're getting NONE of it on your forehead! That was what always broke me out when i was younger. I'm 34 now &amp; still break out quite a bit so i totally feel your pain! My forehead rarely breaks out anymore though. Hope this helps!


----------



## theHulk750 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm 38 and I still break out too!  I've been using Proactiv for the last year and that has works ok but I recently started using this Salicylic Acid 20% Gel Peel by Skin Laboratory I bought from Amazon and after 4 weeks I noticed a HUGE difference.  I use it a few times a week on my entire face and my skin as never looked so good.  My pores are smaller, I don't have nearly as many breakouts as I used to and my face isn't as oily.  I make sure that before I do the peel that my skin is completely clean and not to apply it to any parts of my face that might be dry so the salicylic acid doesn't cause any irritation.  I leave it on my face for as long as I can tolerate it but no more than 7 minutes and wash it off with LOTS AND LOTS of water.  Then I pat my face dry, apply a neutralizer skin ph balancer (Cellbone also Amazon) and a good oil free moisturizer.  Super happy with skin now!


----------



## AliciaMLay (Dec 7, 2011)

This was my exact problem until 2 months ago.  It's usually hormonal, and I hated every second.  :/  I can tell you the combo that worked for me!  I suffered with this for years.  Some foreheads can be extremely sensitive to bacteria and dryness, different than the rest of the face.

Twice a day- Clarisonic brush (worked wonders, but it's pricey so if you can't spring for it, try the Olay pro brush, that worked pretty well for me at first. You can go on QVC for Clarisonic and pay for it in 3 payments, which is what I did!)

Twice a Day- Murad Clarifying Face Wash- I think this is what really helped the most.  The anti-bacterial properties release throughout the day, and it doesn't dry my skin out at all.

Night-  Dermalogica Overnight Cleansing Gel- amazing stuff!

Daytime- Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum (I love this line, all completely organic, and they don't use the same old acne stuff to treat.)

Now I don't break out at all, not even during my period.  Everyone's skin is different, so you may have to try a few combos to see what will work for you.  Take advantage of Ulta's easy return policy so you can try things!  Good luck.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 7, 2011)

Do you touch your forehead throughout the day without noticing?  or put your hand on your head as you work on something or read something?   I get breakouts when I touch my face throughout the day.  I'll get a rash of pimples!  I use Mario Badescu Drying Cream.  That stuff works miracles and I bought a container for my 14 yr old son who was getting a lot of pimples on his forehead.  His is mostly hormonal but his hair hangs over his forehead and that causes pimples too.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 7, 2011)

In order to have acne, your oil glands need to be producing too much oil, your skin is not shedding dead cells properly and you have bacteria on your skin and inside pores.

If your acne is only on your forehead, then perhaps more oil is being deposited there, or you need to exfoliate more effectively or you need to address bacteria on your forehead.

I'm curious if you have tried a new shampoo, conditioner or a new routine where you wash your face first in the shower, then let the hair products touch your face without getting thoroughly washed.

You may want to return to your doctor and try another pill and see if that doesn't stop the breakouts.

From the Beauty Brains - treatments to consider:

[SIZE=12pt]Retinoids[/SIZE]
Retinoids are the class of ingredients that include Retin AÂ® and other brand names like AvitaÂ®, DifferinÂ®, and TazoracÂ®.  These are all chemically similar to vitamin A and they work by breaking up the mix of oil and dead skin cells that blocks your pores.   It may take weeks for retinoids to work, so sometimes acne may get worse before it gets better. This may make it seem like Retin A products stop working over time, but thatâ€™s not really the case. You have to stick with them!

[SIZE=12pt]Benzoyl peroxide[/SIZE]
Benzoyl peroxide or BP is one of the most famous acne medications. It kills bacteria by releasing oxygen. Bacteria canâ€™t counter this effect so BP does not lose efficacy over time. In fact, it is used in combination with antibiotics to prevent bacteria from building up resistance.

[SIZE=12pt]Betahydroxyacids[/SIZE]
These are solutions of weak acids like salicylic and glycolic acids. They work by loosening the â€œglueâ€ that holds skin cells together to the top layer of skin peels off faster. These helps open blocked follicles and helps prevent pores from getting clogged. Your body doesnâ€™t get used to this effect so you can continue to use them over time as long as you donâ€™t find them irritating.

[SIZE=12pt]Topical antibiotics[/SIZE]
These are drugs, like erythromycin, clindamycin, and sulfa drugs that kill the bacteria that cause acne.  Because you rub these medications directly on acne lesions, they are more effective and less likely to cause side effects than if you took them orally. However, acne bacteria can get used to these drugs, which makes them less effective over time. So if youâ€™re using antibiotic treatment for acne you may find that they stop working over time.


----------



## Webichi (Dec 8, 2011)

I always try to drink water or even better green tea.  Both beverages help clean out all of your body's toxins that could potentially lead to acne and bad skin.  Green tea and water also hydrate your skin.  Honestly, green tea is a miracle ingredient.  There are so many health benefits to it and it's full of antioxidants.  Hope you find this helpful!


----------



## sawani (Dec 9, 2011)

The single most important step in preventing acne at the hair line is rinsing shampoo and hair care products backwards. It also helps to keep hair out of the face.


----------

